# Leopard Geckos Hatching!



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

The first leopard geckos of the season are hatching! Would trade leo gecko eggs for tortoise eggs anyday though, lol.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 21, 2020)

so cute! i had a female leopard gecko sadly it passed away, she was the Best. i like to believe she trusted me. what morph are they?


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> so cute! i had a female leopard gecko sadly it passed away, she was the Best. i like to believe she trusted me. what morph are they?


Hahah awesome, share a pic! And they are high yellows.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> The first leopard geckos of the season are hatching! Would trade leo gecko eggs for tortoise eggs anyday though, lol.
> 
> View attachment 291818
> View attachment 291819


Congrats!


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2020)

I love seeing any reptiles hatching. So cool.

What do you feed your tiny hatchlings when the times comes?


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> I love seeing any reptiles hatching. So cool.
> 
> What do you feed your tiny hatchlings when the times comes?


It really is cool! Never gets old. After around 3-5 days after hatching, I start offering them pinhead crickets and very small mealworms, dusted with repashy superfoods vitamin/mineral supplement. They start to grow very fast, and their colors change significantly after each shed. So awesome.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2020)

Leopard geckos are just cool. How do you not love them? I understand that not everyone wants to keep them all the time, but I don't know anyone who doesn't like them.

May I request pics of your adults? I love to check out all the morphs at the reptile shows.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Man... u guys are making me want more reptiles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

I wish BTS were as easy to sex as beardies


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> Leopard geckos are just cool. How do you not love them? I understand that not everyone wants to keep them all the time, but I don't know anyone who doesn't like them.
> 
> May I request pics of your adults? I love to check out all the morphs at the reptile shows.


Here is the male and female.(female is the first picture) The male is a beast in size, yet he eats so little and most of the time just disregards food whenever offered. The female eats like a pig when she does not have eggs, then her appetite is less with the eggs. I said previously that the baby is high yellow, but that isn't the true morph. Based on experience, it will look like a high yellow as an adult with the phenotype but the genotypes are all mixed, the parents and offspring aren't pure. I breed them and sell them to be pets, with mixed genes, not as a professional breeder who knows all the genes, morphs, and stuff inside out haha. Each baby is a surprise as to what it will look like, the babies they make have so many different, cool, patterns. Here are some babies they produced throughout the years with cool patterns. I made around $200 last year from selling on craigslist and maintaining the geckos is really not much work
.


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wish BTS were as easy to sex as beardies


May I ask, what are BTS? Sorry it's probably obvious haha.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue tongue skink


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blue tongue skink


Oh cool, how do you sex them?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

I guess ill patiently wait to see a sperm plug lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> Oh cool, how do you sex them?


Nearly impossible


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 21, 2020)

Awwww cute! I used to breed Leopard geckos and tokays back in the 90's. Leopards are easily one of the best reptiles a person can own! Love 'em!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nearly impossible


Maybe ill get a rubber lizard and put sexy lingerie on it and see if its a him


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Awwww cute! I used to breed Leopard geckos and tokays back in the 90's. Leopards are easily one of the best reptiles a person can own! Love 'em!


Tokays might be the biggest aholes hahha


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe ill get a rubber lizard and put sexy lingerie on it and see if its a him


Hahahah. Are you able to like, press on the skin at the base of the tail near the cloaca and see if the "thing" pops out?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Its even difficult for vets to sex them.. i squeeze he’ll prob sh*t on me haha


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tokays might be the biggest aholes hahha


meanest cusses you can get. I think I'd rather cuddle a caiman over the tokay. They would pick fights with EVERYTHING that wasn't them. Funny story: The male felt threatened by the Sega Genesis Sonic the Hedgehog game. I would play that, and he would be facing the tv, full threat display, and chirp/bark at the game. Something about the ring collecting sound effect royally pissed him off.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

LasTortugasNinja said:


> meanest cusses you can get. I think I'd rather cuddle a caiman over the tokay. They would pick fights with EVERYTHING that wasn't them. Funny story: The male felt threatened by the Sega Genesis Sonic the Hedgehog game. I would play that, and he would be facing the tv, full threat display, and chirp/bark at the game. Something about the ring collecting sound effect royally pissed him off.


I believe it.. they are like a pint sized nile


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wish BTS were as easy to sex as beardies


I tried to get a female Norther to breed to. I got 7 out of 7 males... So frustrating.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> Here is the male and female.(female is the first picture) The male is a beast in size, yet he eats so little and most of the time just disregards food whenever offered. The female eats like a pig when she does not have eggs, then her appetite is less with the eggs. I said previously that the baby is high yellow, but that isn't the true morph. Based on experience, it will look like a high yellow as an adult with the phenotype but the genotypes are all mixed, the parents and offspring aren't pure. I breed them and sell them to be pets, with mixed genes, not as a professional breeder who knows all the genes, morphs, and stuff inside out haha. Each baby is a surprise as to what it will look like, the babies they make have so many different, cool, patterns. Here are some babies they produced throughout the years with cool patterns. I made around $200 last year from selling on craigslist and maintaining the geckos is really not much work.



Such gorgeous babies. I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> Such gorgeous babies. I can't pick a favorite.


They are gorgeous! Thanks for appreciating them, many people in my family aren't a fan of geckos/lizards in general lol.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> They are gorgeous! Thanks for appreciating them, many people in my family aren't a fan of geckos/lizards in general lol.


How can you not love those cute babies??


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> How can you not love those cute babies??


 I know right??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

And no uvb needed! Woo hooo lol


----------



## Bambam1989 (Apr 21, 2020)

Love the leopard geckos! I got a lil female who is in the 16-17 years old range. I know one day she will pass away... But I will have to get another when that day comes.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

Bambam1989 said:


> Love the leopard geckos! I got a lil female who is in the 16-17 years old range. I know one day she will pass away... But I will have to get another when that day comes.


I'm thinking of getting my son one because I've heard they are pretty easy. I'm trying to get him interested in pets. He loves our dogs, but everything else is just ,egh. Makes me so sad lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I'm thinking of getting my son one because I've heard they are pretty easy. I'm trying to get him interested in pets. He loves our dogs, but everything else is just ,egh. Makes me so sad lol


Get him a tokay.. they are so friendly lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get him a tokay.. they are so friendly lol


Just kidding! Dont


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get him a tokay.. they are so friendly lol


Haha! Yea no thanks lol
I was bouncing between leopard gecko, eyelash gecko or a beardy. I've had an eyelash, but mine was SOOOOO lazy lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Haha! Yea no thanks lol
> I was bouncing between leopard gecko, eyelash gecko or a beardy. I've had an eyelash, but mine was SOOOOO lazy lol


Northern Blue tongue skinks are great also .. its like holding a potato


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Northern Blue tongue skinks are great also .. its like holding a potato


He was afraid to touch a decent size green iguana! He may be to scared of a blue tongue haha! I'm such a mean mom. I tease him(with love) about that constantly. He won't touch an iguana but he'll let our family friends huge python drape over his shoulders lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 21, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> He was afraid to touch a decent size green iguana! He may be to scared of a blue tongue haha! I'm such a mean mom. I tease him(with love) about that constantly. He won't touch an iguana but he'll let our family friends huge python drape over his shoulders lol


Actually hes safer with the python .. green iguanas are up there for the worst reptiles as pets lol believe me .. they are not nice at times


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Actually hes safer with the python .. green iguanas are up there for the worst reptiles as pets lol believe me .. they are not nice at times


Oh I've had one lol. He was an a$$. Just makes me laugh. He was afraid because it was big lol. Like, really? Do you know how large this snake is?


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 21, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I'm thinking of getting my son one because I've heard they are pretty easy. I'm trying to get him interested in pets. He loves our dogs, but everything else is just ,egh. Makes me so sad lol


They are one of the easiest pets out there. Recommend 100%


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> They are one of the easiest pets out there. Recommend 100%


Good to know! I'll need to do some more research and see how it goes then ?


----------

